# The ultimate cookbook



## chefphotojl (Jan 18, 2007)

Many cookbooks are great and very interesting. Some are essentials.
I think that if i had to choose for only one book, it would be:

*Le Repertoire de la Cuisine* by Gringoire et Saulnier.
This is definitively "The Bible" for the serious professional chef.
Written almost a century ago, this is very classical but all the basics of the classical French cooking are inside.
It is I think only available in French but with a good dictionnary it is not too complicated.
What you get inside are not the exact recipes but the description of the recipes. To understand what you read, I mean even for French speaking people you need to be a professional or at least an advanced chef. The quantity of recipes given in this book is huge but the book is very small.
You can buy it on Amazon.fr for 14.25€.

Tell me if you know this book or what you think.

Good reading
chefphotojl


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Do not know about that one. But I would imagine Larousse would come pretty close if not match it. But I cannot down play something I have not seen or read but I will check it out thanks..

Rgds Rook


----------

